# Orbea Starship Carbon



## onespeedy (Feb 18, 2007)

I have posted my Orbea Starship Carbon for Sale in the classifieds, it was the last year they were manufactured. I am selling the frame, fork and FSA Headset. My question is am I on the right track in terms of pricing, I know the retail was close to 2100 when new. Any insight will be appreciated.


----------

